# Unschönes Verhalten in .Net Visualisierung



## Lars Weiß (26 September 2010)

Servus,

ich habe ein "Problem" mit meiner .NET Visu. Wenn ich die Visu in den Vordergrund oder ein darüber liegendes Fenster schliesse so werden alle Controls (Pumpen, Schieber, Messungen) mal kurz optisch "undefiniert".

Kann mir jemand sagen was das für ein Effekt ist und wie ich ihn abschalten kann ??

Anbei 2 Bilder vom Normal- bzw. Fehlerzustand:


----------



## Marc_Quark (27 September 2010)

Hi Lars,

Das einzige was mir dazu einfällt ist, dass du die Fenster nicht schließt(this.close) sondern nur verbirgst. Hat den gleichen effekt, aber das Fenster und sein Inhalt bleibt noch im Speicher. Den Befehl dazu weiß ich gerade nicht aus dem Kopf, aber es geht auf jeden fall.
Gruß


----------



## david.ka (29 September 2010)

hast du alles selber programmiert oder benutzt du zum teil fertige controls?
wenn ja, welche denn?
wie lang ist: mal kurz?

wenn ich das richtig sehe ist es windows forms, nicht wpf, oder?

ist es möglich den quellcode zu posten?

grüße
david


----------



## Lars Weiß (29 September 2010)

alles selbst programmiert. windows forms, kein wpf.
mal kurz ist je nach rechnerperformance zwischen ein paar milisekunden (core2duo) und maximal einer sekunde (netbook intel atom). Um den Screenshot machen zu können habe ich mich über rdp auf den rechner eingeloggt auf dem die visu läuft, eben weil es über diesen weg auch ungefähr eine sekunde dauert.

posten ist etwas umständlich, email ?


----------



## david.ka (30 September 2010)

stimmt, posten ist etwas umständlich

schicke es bitte an david.ka@web.de


----------



## Vaninger (30 September 2010)

Hallo Lars,

könntest du mir eventuell auch den Quellcode schicken?

vansdan@web.de

Vielen dank.

Grüße
Vaninger


----------



## Lars Weiß (1 Oktober 2010)

Ich konnte das Problem etwas eingrenzen - Wenn die Form, auf der die Controls sind, ein Hintergrundbild hat dann wird der Effekt sehr deutlich.

Was kann das sein ?


----------



## vierlagig (1 Oktober 2010)

gehört das darüber liegende fenster zu deinem projekt?


----------



## Lars Weiß (1 Oktober 2010)

ist egal was für ein fenster


----------



## Lars Weiß (1 Oktober 2010)

Der Transparente Hintergrund des Controls ist schuld ...


----------



## Key (4 Oktober 2010)

Wenn die Controls selbst geschrieben sind dann schau dir mal was zum Thema DoubleBuffered bei Controls an.

Gruß Key


----------

